# How to Catch Bait Faster!



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I posted this thread last year and some people found it helpful. I thought I'd post it again since fishing is starting to pick back up. Enjoy!

So I know that there are alot of ways to use a sabiki to catch bait. And there may be some of you that already know this. But I've told a few people about how I use them and everyone usually says they've never thought of it so I just figured I'd see what yall thought.

Well a few years back I was introduced to sabiki rigs to catch bait. Tried the original way jigging it with a weight but never had any luck and most the time the bait would just go down and swim off. That got me thinking...

I looked in my tackle box and saw I had a small (1/2oz) bucktail jig. Bucktails are supposed to look like small bait fish so I took off my weight and replaced it with the jig. We came up on the bait and I cast over them and reeled it through them. Boom full stringer of thread fins. Made a few more casts with the same result. Now every time I use a sabiki I use a bucktail on the back and load up the bait. 

My theory is that the bait fish see that the bucktail is chasing the sabiki and that makes them instinctively want to get the bait before it does since it looks like another thread fin chasing bait. Works amazingly every time and we don't have to get too close and scare off the bait. 

Just figured I'd share a tip with everyone. Hope this helps you catch more bait faster. I use a sabiki and a green and white Wahoo brand 1/2oz bucktail. 

Thanks for reading! And share your ideas/opinions! Good luck fishing!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks sounds like a great tip. Will have to try it sometime.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing, great tip.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea until you run into a schoal of bait with spanish under them. Of course Ive had spanish hit just the bank sinker too...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you imagine if a big ol cobe drilled that bucktail...that would be awesome, cobe on a sabiki. But seriously that is a good idea. I have done something similar when pompano fishing with sandfleas. Using a two hook rig, I use a pomp jig as the weight that way I can keep the fleas slowly moving and keep them from digging.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've caught a quite a few juvy cobias on sabikis at the buoys. They'll sling all your cigar minnows off. They are a pain in the ass, since they shake around and you end up with sabiki hooks in your arms and legs.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to share the fastest way to catch bait...stop at the baitman and give him a 20, he will load you up real quick like


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I would like to share the fastest way to catch bait...stop at the baitman and give him a 20, he will load you up real quick like


Took the words right off of my keyboard!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I would like to share the fastest way to catch bait...stop at the baitman and give him a 20, he will load you up real quick like


How much would $20 get you now a days??


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> How much would $20 get you now a days??



I was getting two netfulls for 20, more than I could use all day between 3-4 folks


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Can you imagine if a big ol cobe drilled that bucktail...that would be awesome, cobe on a sabiki. But seriously that is a good idea. I have done something similar when pompano fishing with sandfleas. Using a two hook rig, I use a pomp jig as the weight that way I can keep the fleas slowly moving and keep them from digging.


Actually I had a full stringer of threadfins last year and a king grabbed the jig and took off! 15lb test was burning off my reel so fast it only lasted a second. He came about 2ft out of the water blasting the rig


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

Think a 4 to 5 inch swim bait on the bottom of a sabaki would work too??


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

broach0018 said:


> Think a 4 to 5 inch swim bait on the bottom of a sabaki would work too??


I don't see why not! Good idea also. I just use a bucktail jig because of the wait and it won't twist up the line.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Sounds like a good idea until you run into a schoal of bait with spanish under them. Of course Ive had spanish hit just the bank sinker too...


I buy the cheapest jigs I can because other fish will try to eat the jig. To solve that problem, I cut the hook off the jig but leave the bucktail intact. That way if a fish does eat it, it won't hook in it's mouth and hopefully it will decide to spit it out. Haven't lost a rig since I started cutting the hook off and it still performs just the same.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

And FYI if anyone was thinking of using a spoon on the end, bad idea! Tried it with a regular spoon and one with a swivel and it just twists the line up and the rig doesn't work.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> I don't see why not! Good idea also. I just use a bucktail jig because of the wait and it won't twist up the line.


 Wonder what the bucktail does that keeps everything from getting tangled up or if the swim bait will do the same thing?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

broach0018 said:


> Wonder what the bucktail does that keeps everything from getting tangled up or if the swim bait will do the same thing?


I think the swim bait would work. The reason the bucktail works well is it is heavy and does not spin in the water. As long as the swim bait will give you enough weight to cast the rig I say it might work too.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> I think the swim bait would work. The reason the bucktail works well is it is heavy and does not spin in the water. As long as the swim bait will give you enough weight to cast the rig I say it might work too.


 Cool! Thanks man! Im going to give it a shot friday morning first thing on the way out! Any good spots that always hold bait if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

A jig does work well but I have found that it gets cut off pretty often by spanish. If it don't get cut off it is awesome.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Cool! Thanks man! Im going to give it a shot friday morning first thing on the way out! Any good spots that always hold bait if you dont mind me asking?


Depends on where you are leaving from.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> I posted this thread last year and some people found it helpful. I thought I'd post it again since fishing is starting to pick back up. Enjoy!
> 
> So I know that there are alot of ways to use a sabiki to catch bait. And there may be some of you that already know this. But I've told a few people about how I use them and everyone usually says they've never thought of it so I just figured I'd see what yall thought.
> 
> ...


Would you mind explaining briefly what and how you use a sabiki rig and do you just ride around looking for bait fish to use it? I have never used one, seen one used and wouldn't know what one was if it bit me in the ass. The only way to learn is ask questions. Thanks in advance for your knowledge. I learn soooooo much by reading this forum.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i am definatly gone try this!! thks !!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Trucker said:


> Would you mind explaining briefly what and how you use a sabiki rig and do you just ride around looking for bait fish to use it? I have never used one, seen one used and wouldn't know what one was if it bit me in the ass. The only way to learn is ask questions. Thanks in advance for your knowledge. I learn soooooo much by reading this forum.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

MillerTime said:


> Depends on where you are leaving from.


 Putting in at shoreline park!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks sniper for the video for trucker. I'll have to make a video myself of how I do it this year. 

To trucker:

Pretty much we ride around in the bay until we see a school of bait fish, easy to spot because they will be splashing on the surface or making the water look like it is boiling, and then ride over and load up some bait. If they are not in the bay we go to the Mass. but there are always a lot of people there and a lot of amateurs that don't know what they are doing and don't have boater's courtesy. Plus, the Mass. can have divers on it so its best to make sure you want to head that way before you leave the bay so you don't have to come back. Other than that, if the bait aren't hitting on the surface, we will switch back to a weight and pitch the rig around the buoys but it takes longer so that is a last resort for me. A lot of people prefer the other baits you can catch around the bottom of the buoys like cigar minnows, but I find that threadfins work just as well and catch the same fish. Plus, I also find that the cigar minnows are more fragile and tend to die faster than the threadfins, which can last in the live well the whole trip. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

broach0018 said:


> Putting in at shoreline park!


We catch most of our bait off the coast of Santa Rosa Island or Fort Pickens whatever you want to call it. Here is a photo. I don't mind sharing because there are plenty of bait fish for everyone and you could just as easily drive by and see it yourself if I would have never told you.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> We catch most of our bait off the coast of Santa Rosa Island or Fort Pickens whatever you want to call it. Here is a photo. I don't mind sharing because there are plenty of bait fish for everyone and you could just as easily drive by and see it yourself if I would have never told you.


 That must be somewhat of an eddie or something im guessing that they like to hang out in? Youll have to excuse my ignorance! This will be a first for me! Are they usually found right up by the beach or whats the best way to spot them?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

broach0018 said:


> That must be somewhat of an eddie or something im guessing that they like to hang out in? Youll have to excuse my ignorance! This will be a first for me! Are they usually found right up by the beach or whats the best way to spot them?


No jetties on that side. I'm really not sure why they hangout there. I guess it's because it is calm and whatever they are eating are hanging out there. The tide line ends up close to the beach sometimes too. Just ride towards the beach and if they are there you will see the water splashing. Now just to make sure you don't misunderstand me, fish are fish and they aren't always there, its just a common spot we find them most of the time. If you don't see them there ride down the coast and see if you can find them or look at other boaters and see where they are and if they are catching bait. I just don't want you to go out there and not find them and come back and bash me because they weren't there that time. But usually 8 time out of 10 they are there. Best time we found is right after sun up.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> No jetties on that side. I'm really not sure why they hangout there. I guess it's because it is calm and whatever they are eating are hanging out there. The tide line ends up close to the beach sometimes too. Just ride towards the beach and if they are there you will see the water splashing. Now just to make sure you don't misunderstand me, fish are fish and they aren't always there, its just a common spot we find them most of the time. If you don't see them there ride down the coast and see if you can find them or look at other boaters and see where they are and if they are catching bait. I just don't want you to go out there and not find them and come back and bash me because they weren't there that time. But usually 8 time out of 10 they are there. Best time we found is right after sun up.


no no i understand compleatly you cant predict when they will be there! i do really appriciate the tips though! Very helpfull We will be heading out just before sun up so I shouldnt have a problem finding some somewhere if not there!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Thanks sniper for the video for trucker. I'll have to make a video myself of how I do it this year.
> 
> To trucker:
> 
> Pretty much we ride around in the bay until we see a school of bait fish, easy to spot because they will be splashing on the surface or making the water look like it is boiling, and then ride over and load up some bait. If they are not in the bay we go to the Mass. but there are always a lot of people there and a lot of amateurs that don't know what they are doing and don't have boater's courtesy. Plus, the Mass. can have divers on it so its best to make sure you want to head that way before you leave the bay so you don't have to come back. Other than that, if the bait aren't hitting on the surface, we will switch back to a weight and pitch the rig around the buoys but it takes longer so that is a last resort for me. A lot of people prefer the other baits you can catch around the bottom of the buoys like cigar minnows, but I find that threadfins work just as well and catch the same fish. Plus, I also find that the cigar minnows are more fragile and tend to die faster than the threadfins, which can last in the live well the whole trip. Hope this helps and good luck!


Thanks to you both, that was enlightening for sure. Where I come from in West Tennessee we would call those bait fish "KEEPERS" lol. Thanks again ya'll.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

If nothing else, the $20 will get you a couple bucktail jigs and you're right back to catching your own. Fish-on!! Ga Transplant


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ga Transplant said:


> If nothing else, the $20 will get you a couple bucktail jigs and you're right back to catching your own. Fish-on!! Ga Transplant


I usually have about 3 buck tails and 3 sabiki rigs onboard just in case. With the jigs being $1 and the sabikis being $1 it only costs me $6 to be well prepared. We only spend maybe 15-20mins catching bait and we usually have enough to release some at the end of the day. So I'd rather spent a few mins catching bait that is free than purchasing it for $20 everytime. I guess I get more enjoyment out of catching the bait that catches my fish. But I could see if you had a boat full of people then buying the bait could be faster.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I always try to catch my bait. You never know if the bait boat will be there and how long you may have to wait to get it. I usually carry a pretty good selection of frozen baits just in case(I freeze unused live baits after a trip)


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn fine thread.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Damn fine thread.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

deersniper270 said:


> I usually have about 3 buck tails and 3 sabiki rigs onboard just in case. With the jigs being $1 and the sabikis being $1 it only costs me $6 to be well prepared. We only spend maybe 15-20mins catching bait and we usually have enough to release some at the end of the day. So I'd rather spent a few mins catching bait that is free than purchasing it for $20 everytime. I guess I get more enjoyment out of catching the bait that catches my fish. But I could see if you had a boat full of people then buying the bait could be faster.



My hatred for sabiki's and the ensuing hooks in my fingers are enough to make me happy to pay the bait man. Of course, it's nice to not have to wait in line to much:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> Thank you Sir!


This is what I look to this forum for. Good advice and good discussion. Don't have enough thumbs.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great tip Deersniper! I've got a couple of new sabiki rigs that I recently bought and for some reason in the past never even thought of using a lure on them as a weight and also to help attract bait :blink:
Lately I have been trying to lean toward using artificials but still need a few fresh bait fish for my favorite set up to target reds. I'm definitely going to try this method my next chance I get :thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> My hatred for sabiki's and the ensuing hooks in my fingers are enough to make me happy to pay the bait man. Of course, it's nice to not have to wait in line to much:whistling:


Oh yeah I hate sabikis sometimes too especially when they get tangled around me and every hook hooks me lol. And its good a few people keep the bait man in business!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad everyone thought this was a good idea! Post up if you use this technique and are successful an if you come up with any new ideas. 

Tight lines!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Catching bait is the highlight of the morning for the kids, wife, and friends who don't get a chance to fish much, Hell some mornings they would rather just sit there and catch bait, stringer of hardtails, cigs, on 8-12lb spin is just plain fun!:thumbup:


----------



## PFFchris (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a great idea fella!


----------

